# Onkyo TX NR509 network not responding



## kenbola (Jan 24, 2012)

I actually LOVE this receiver. I have a hard wired ethernet connection plugged in to the back of the receiver. 
I get Pandora, Slacker, etc. It sounds great. I even use the ipad app to turn on the receiver and view cover art for the currently playing track. 
Yesterday the network receiver just simply stopped responding. We have had no loss of internet connectivity in the house. I am sad :sad:this stopped working. Any ideas? The only thing I havent done was to unplug the receiver from the power source and try turning it on again. ( I am out of town now which is why i havent tried that simple potential fix yet). Let's assume that doesnt work. Any ideas to get my mojo ( onkyo network functionality:sad back?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

kenbola said:


> I actually LOVE this receiver. I have a hard wired ethernet connection plugged in to the back of the receiver.
> I get Pandora, Slacker, etc. It sounds great. I even use the ipad app to turn on the receiver and view cover art for the currently playing track.
> Yesterday the network receiver just simply stopped responding. We have had no loss of internet connectivity in the house. I am sad :sad:this stopped working. Any ideas? The only thing I havent done was to unplug the receiver from the power source and try turning it on again. ( I am out of town now which is why i havent tried that simple potential fix yet). Let's assume that doesnt work. Any ideas to get my mojo ( onkyo network functionality:sad back?


Hello,
I would absolutely try fully disconnecting the Power Cord before trying other ideas. If that does not restore it, I would try first swapping the ends of the Ethernet Cable from the Router and if that does not work powering down the Router and then the Modem so on and so forth.

If it still is not working and if the AVR is not showing up on your Mac/PC's then I would call Onkyo USA at the 201 Area Code Number. Regardless of new or refurbished, you still should be under Warranty. I would first look for a local Service Center to save the time of shipping and if nothing is relatively close whatever is within a few days of transit.\
Cheers,
JJ


----------

